# Blue or Bad Black?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Hard to tell, but it looks to me like he is gonna be blue, how gorgeous!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like blue more anyway :act-up: (I like being able to see my pup in pics XD)

Any second opinions?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Blue ! Blue Rules !


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love poodles of every color, but there's something magical about the blues, silvers, sables, cafe's . . . what fun it would be to have a dog whose color changes over time!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

The more i read about blues the cooler they are! he'll be unstable in color (if hes blue which he likely is) until about 5!!! its kinda cool to have a different color poodle after every groom! at about 9m from what i read he goes through a brown stage... i LOVE brown poodles!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

A brown cast to their coat can be sun bleaching, or it can mean a dog is going to turn blue. Our Quincy has become a gorgeous, even blue. He was inky black until well over two, with nary a white hair between his pads. He did not fit the typical bill of a dog who would clear to blue. Then his coat began to look brownish in some lights, and the actual colour of his hair changed- not black with white interspersed throughout. At four, he is the colour of a Kerry Blue Terrier.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our parti-color puppy from Tintlet will be either blue and white or silver and white. Don't know how soon we'll know--maybe Gloria, his breeder, will be able to tell us from the get-go--but it will be all kinds of fun to see the change occur. One day I'm hoping for blue, the next silver.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Ash was inky black but is in the changes of blue now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Go blue! (But I'm rather partial!) It's probably too early to tell, but the skin looks a lot like my blue Heidi's.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko says blue is beautiful (and he apologizes for the sideways iPad picture!)


----------

